# No sign of af



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi ladies

I had a MC in February after a surprise natural BFP. My way of coping was to start trying straight away and I was really pleased when my af arrived 30 days after MC as I took it as a good sign that everything returned to normal. Well I'm now waiting for my second af and I'm nearly a week late. I've done a few hpts and all have shown negative. Has anyone experienced similar? I'm supposed to be starting clomid on CD2, 100mgs so really want it to arrive now xx


----------

